# FDA takes flavored papers off the market



## greenguy (Jan 4, 2010)

I heard recently that the FDA took all the flavored papers off the shelves in America...anyone else hear this? can someone confirm this and explain WHY...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 5, 2010)

Haven't heard that one. If they did I would guess that they have convinced themselves that flavored papers appeal to children... Must have been the skittles and lucky charms flavored ones..


----------



## FUM (Jan 5, 2010)

That's funny.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

I bought about 200 cyclones on clearance because of the ban...no worries here. astleast not for a while.


----------



## Marsrover1 (Jan 5, 2010)

im a pipe man , never really cared about the rolled joint unless no other choice, i keep my dugout 1 hitter for them over the road hits


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 5, 2010)

True.

Jucy, the largest makers of flavored papers are to thank.

Good, I think their gross.


----------



## greenguy (Jan 5, 2010)

never like'd em untill recently...a friend had these papers that tasted so sweet I thought I would give em a try, but when I asked him he told me about the ban on flavored papes


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 5, 2010)

gee if that is correct we can thank there blunts they releeased not too long ago those damn things were 8" x 8" had a real strong flavor even over powered og kush


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe I can find a regular pack of papers now. Around here all the stores have is flavored papers and blunts no plain janes to be found


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 5, 2010)

Yo Ho Good Friends,

  For those of you that still prefer to roll with one hand, and using just a single paper like a zig-zag, and against a driving rainstorm
  Well, you can find these in almost all tobacco shops that sell cigars and pipes, etc, etc...

Remember to keep it simple

smoke in peace
LOL
KK


----------



## leafminer (Jan 5, 2010)

It seems logical, because "officially" the papers are supposed to be for tobacco, right? And the cigarette companies have been under pressure to remove additives that encourage young people to smoke.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 5, 2010)

doesnt quite feel like america anymore when a flavored piece of paper is banned...we lose more rights each day...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 5, 2010)

greenguy said:
			
		

> I heard recently that the FDA took all the flavored papers off the shelves in America...anyone else hear this? can someone confirm this and explain WHY...


 
*I have a few friends who owns a head shop..*
*last thing i heard anything about this was way back at "canadas" thanksgiving time.. *
*he mentioned its because its to appealing to the younger crowd..*
*and as far as blunts/ blunt papers went they would be availiable in "bulk" buys 20-50 blunts per box/pack...*
*crazy who goes through that many blunts.. lol*
*unless your snoop dogg....lol*
*but thats what i have heard.....*
*still got em here in the great north...*
*LH*


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 5, 2010)

MindzEye said:
			
		

> As long as they dont ban honey blunts Ill be fine!! Anyone know why they are banning them?



oh man, i havent smoked a blunt in a long time!  i was never very good at rolling them and dont have any friends with those skills anymore.

i bought a cigarette rolling machine and it's awesome for joints.  flavored papers or not.  makes no difference here lol

although, i do like tokin on the bong once in a while.  i prefer to use the bong for really good stuff and joints for mids.  that's just me.  i believe that joints waste it, but if you have a lot of it who cares?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 5, 2010)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Good Friends,
> 
> For those of you that still prefer to roll with one hand, and using just a single paper like a zig-zag, and against a driving rainstorm
> Well, you can find these in almost all tobacco shops that sell cigars and pipes, etc, etc...
> ...


 
Does riding the 4wheeler during a snow storm count too :laugh: just 5 stop n shop between me and the tobacco shop and 20 miles.


----------



## greenguy (Jan 5, 2010)

joint is the way to smoke...if I had it my way I would only smoke joints!


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 5, 2010)

greenguy said:
			
		

> joint is the way to smoke...if I had it my way I would only smoke joints!



why dont you have it your way?


----------



## greenguy (Jan 5, 2010)

well I suppose I could but I would burn thru weed much faster! Stuff is expensive and at the moment Im not making my own...


----------



## greenguy (Jan 5, 2010)

in a perfect world...


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 5, 2010)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> im a pipe man , never really cared about the rolled joint unless no other choice, i keep my dugout 1 hitter for them over the road hits


 
Me too, but my apparatis for the road hits a lot more then just 1 time.


----------



## MeatnCheese (Jan 6, 2010)

Mine too, but because I don't have a medicinal usage recommendation, I prefer to be able to quickly toss a 5 dollar 1-2 hitter out the window rather than my decent 40 dollar pipe.

I don't care either way, as long as the music is good, and the road is long, I am a happy man.  Taking the back road is a good idea. Especially if its about 40 minutes longer.


----------



## zipflip (Jan 6, 2010)

didnt this bill actually pass back in august of 2009?
 i recall watchin obama live in press conference talkin how all flavored tobacco products of any kind are gonna be pulled off shelves except "menthol"
  all becuz like leaf said 





> It seems logical, because "officially" the papers are supposed to be for tobacco, right? And the cigarette companies have been under pressure to remove additives that encourage young people to smoke.


  and included in teh ban i believe wasnt just flavored papers but flavored cigars even. phillies, swisher black n milds wine flavored (i love smokin them plain even) cant get em anymore here either. was told tehy got pulled wit the bann too.
 anything tobacco related thats flavored i believe it is :confused2:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Jan 6, 2010)

i confused the blunts earlier it wasnt the juicey blunts i was talking about its the "zig-zag" blunts that come 2 in a pack im sure they had some part in this those are the nastiest wraps created


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 6, 2010)

Ha-ha, :laugh:

   It has been many, many moons ago that I learned to roll. 

   After all the years,  the fingers still can command the paper, and the smoke. I guess that I just kinda took to it, and to this very day I still get my friends asking me to roll for them. It's an ego boost for certain when friends say something like, Dang dude, how on earth do you roll like that ? I still love hearing it.

 Recently however,  I am finding that there really is a time and place for most everything. I'm still able to get out, and go places and do things, only I get pooped out very quickly so I have become a master of being efficient with things that I do.

 Allow me to pass on what few things. Some of you already know this stuff, but for others it might spark some thoughts. 

Should I decide to go out into the world I ALWAYS choose to roll, as this can be then kept in a shirt, or blouse pocket, meaning fast access, followed by a serious munching sound should one encounter those rotating lights that are usually red, white, blue.

 While it is a total bummer to find yourself having to munch the evidence, this shall soon give way to feeling much better about the whole thing, LOL..

 At home I prefer my glass pretty. Ha-Ha she talks to me and fits the palm of my hand to a tea.

 I still love the creating of something outrageous to give one of my friends like maybe a four foot Bamboo bong that I just made. It hangs on the wall, and looks like a piece of bamboo art work, as I have engraved and colored pretty flowers all over it.

 Time and place for everything,

Oh, and thank God that we all like different things, cause can you imagine how horribly boring it would all be if we were all the same ? YIKES

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## Super Skunk (Jan 8, 2010)

Good thing the government is looking out for our children! What would we do without them to help raise our kids? By the way is there not a law prohibiting the sale of this stuff to minors? Seems to me that the government cannot enforce the laws that are already on the books, so they just make up a new law... Ohh well maybe I can order flavored papers online, put them in a dime bag and make even more money!!! I should be able to get an extra ten for some banana papers...


----------



## ishnish (Jan 8, 2010)

i never cared for the flavored papers myself, but i do agree with 2Dog that we are losing more of our civil rights as every day goes by in america..
i'm gonna stock pile me some guns books food and ganja for whenever the **** starts fly'n..


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

Super Skunk said:
			
		

> Good thing the government is looking out for our children! What would we do without them to help raise our kids? By the way is there not a law prohibiting the sale of this stuff to minors? Seems to me that the government cannot enforce the laws that are already on the books, so they just make up a new law... Ohh well maybe I can order flavored papers online, put them in a dime bag and make even more money!!! I should be able to get an extra ten for some banana papers...


 
that was my first thought..it is already illegal to sell it to minors enforce the laws we have, make it a bigger penalty..dont take away rights...


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 8, 2010)

Big government keeps getting bigger, it's like a fist slowely squeezing the life out of us, one of these days, hopefully soon the people will stand together and start hacking off the fingers!

I never understood the flavored papers, unless your smoking some brick swag, why wouldn't you want to taste the bouquet of flavors of natural mj?  But I'm all for freedom, and sick of them trying to take more and more away all the time...if someone wants to smoke a peach flavored doobie, they should have the right to.  By the way, I do like those peach flavored swishers every once in awhile, when I'm fishing!


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 8, 2010)

well the taste is nice..especially if the weed is deisil or sour or any other falvor I dont crave I also like the fact that they are cyclone cone shaped so I dont have to roll them and they come clear..dont know who to describe it with no paper..I can see the bud inside and it seems less harsh..plus they are huge...blunt size..they smoke better for me than a joint. just a preference.  my fav flav is Grape.


----------

